# A mobile wood turning station



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I bought a wood lath from Harbor Freight years ago and I never used it much.
In the last two weeks I used it three times.
Tired of dragging it on the floor, this morning I decided to put the wood lath on casters and some more.




























Thank you for watching


----------



## Thewoodman2000 (Jan 2, 2013)

Bert,
I like the added tool storage with it. My lathe is a bench model but I need to do something with the the tools so that they and I are protected and not just put them on the bench. That setup also looks like you could add weight to the lathe if you needed to with sand bags…
Nice job


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes, I plan on adding 30 ponds of sand on the bottom shelf.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

You, my Friend, are a true Tool Junkie

You can always make anything "better".

You should go to work for Porter Cable or DeWalt


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats on your lathe.
Use it . It is a joy.

What's your
question or problem?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

"What's your question or problem?"


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?????

Thank you Bruce


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks like a well executed plan!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you all


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Thought of putting mine on casters but I'm afraid it will increase vibration. Like that tool wall behind it.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

That should make work a little easier. Adding all the tools was a good, pardon the pun, move!

I have almost all of my tools, and other heavy items that need to be moved, on casters and/or dollies … getting older makes one weaker and smarter!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

oldnovice, "smarter!" hopefully but no guarantee there.
Rick, I am going to put 30 or 40 pound of sand on the bottom shelf for stability ( as now it is top heavy) and for vibration


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Looking at my pictures, I am now thinking about enclosing the whole back and to connect the lath to my DC. 
It should not be very difficult to do.


----------



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

Question: Ergonomically speaking, how did it affect your standing height relative to the work piece? Have you had problems getting the tool at the correct angle?


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Bert. I made a shelf or small table for my lathe and backed it with some drywall to keep the shavings from going behind it. It is possible to corral the shavings to keep the mess down. The wheels don't seem like a good idea to me though, makes the lathe unstable and could move on you, which can be dangerous. 
I got a nice van shelf for my lathe supplies on the side of it. I like this set up.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Scrubplane, I raise all my tools and benches.
The lath is higher but so far I do not think that this an issue.

Russell, I have locking casters so far the lath did not move.

As I wrote above I have decided to re-do the whole thing to be able to connect the lath to my Clear View.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I ended up hanging a shower curtain behind my lathe to keep the chips from flying everywhere but soon I'll hook up a DC shroud.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Bert*....would you consider this lathe as one of the HF gems ?.....I've seen it on display and is reasonably cheap. I don't own a lathe. But if I were in the market for one (and would be a newbie turner) would you recommend it ?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

kdc68, absolutly
There are several review about this lath, all very favorable.

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/product/3606

http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-x-33-3-8-eighth-inch-wood-lathe-with-reversible-head-34706.html


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Bert*...thank you for the quick response and links….


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks good Bert…
But two things I might suggest. I have all my tools on casters. The lathe though, I actually had to cut off the legs some. I am not very tall and it made it too high. The rule of thumb is that the center of the work piece is at the crook of your elbow. Possibly you could modify the base so the actual legs sit closer to the ground.

Also you may want to consider double-lock casters. The casters you used can lock the wheel from turning but not from rotating. Double lock casters will make it as stable as feet. They make 2 1/2" double lock casters…that will stabilze it more and only raise the lathe 3 1/4".
Good luck..
Mike


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you Mike, I have double lock casters but they are even higher, 6" in diameter. 
if the casters are a problem I shall replace them.
As for the eight, I like all my tools to be high, again if this is an issue, as you suggest,I shall cut the legs


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

try destaco inline locking clamps for locking in place. they operate vertically with a rubber pad for a foot.This will limit both movement and add to stability. It doesn't take something to far off balance to move things around. I had a lathe that weighed over 1000 pounds and often would get pieces that would allow the lathe to be moved with one hand. have fun with your lathe!!


----------

